# The Answer Isn't Everyone Write JAFF



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I've been sick with the flu for a week. It's NO JOKE this year, fair warning. So I'm a week behind in just about everything. . .

I am slowly answering all of the emails that are piling up and one thing I want to emphasize is my success is not just because I'm writing JAFF. Jane Austen Fan Fiction is a niche. Not ALL of the authors in that niche sell like I do, in fact, most don't. They don't do poorly either, but they don't write as fast as I do and they aren't writing the types of books that are MOST popular with the readers, and that's okay.

The real moral of the story is not one particular niche is the only way to make money, but finding a niche that works for you. The first criteria begins with what do YOU like to read and write? Now ask yourself is there enough books each weekend for you to find a GREAT one to read? If the answer is "No," then you have a niche that needs help. If the answer is "Yes," unfortunately, you're going to need to find something else to write if you want to sit on the niche best seller lists or hot new release lists.

I cannot emphasize drilling down those genre lists in the ebook store enough!

For example, Mystery seems like no way to get an in, right? But here's the bestseller list for Mystery>Series of which there is only 685 books in the category (you can see that on the left hand side here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_157305011_nr_n_1?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A157305011%2Cn%3A157307011&bbn=157305011&ie=UTF8&qid=1419967711&rnid=157305011) #100 on that Best Seller list is #22,000 in the Paid Kindle Store.

To compare how difficult THAT bestseller list compared to the Mystery bestseller list as a whole, #100 on the overall Mystery Bestseller list is #1100 in the Paid Kindle Store. Yeah. That's TOUGH.

Going back to our Mystery>Series category . . . wonder if you can get on the Hot New Release list? Well, you can! There's only 19 books TOTAL just released or about to be released in that category. So write a Mystery > Series and get it up there. Preferably have 2 or 3 books ready to go and you can HAVE books on an Amazon genre bestseller list. http://www.amazon.com/gp/new-releases/digital-text/157315011/ref=zg_bs_tab_t_bsnr

There are more niche genre's just like this in just about every major genre.

Don't write mystery? You say you write Fantasy? Got you covered. WHOA. Is there opportunity here! http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_668010011_nr_n_0?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A668010011%2Cn%3A158576011&bbn=668010011&ie=UTF8&qid=1419968095&rnid=668010011

Look on that left side and look at the counts. Classics. Why not a fantasy based on Frankenstein, or Alice in Wonderland? Or the Odyssey? Or Beowulf reinvented? The possibilities are endless. Find something the audience really loves, be respectful, but be innovative with it. Arthurian is prime and you don't even need to add time-travel.

Just about EVERY genre has openings. Authors talk about writing for the market and THIS is what that means. It doesn't mean write things you are not passionate about, it means find something close to what you're already writing and look of openings other writers aren't taking. We all know most trad pub authors are locked into their genres more or less. Pretty soon, this might be one of the only advantages an indie can have, the ability to write for niche markets because of our low overhead.

Please, please, unless you have read a ton of Jane Austen fan fiction books yourself and are IN the genre, please don't just start writing JAFF. Until you study by reading and watching rankings and sales and new releases in a specific niche for a month or so, you won't know things that turn the readership off.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

But...but...what do you do when your genre or niche doesn't have a listing to the left? F'r instance, weird western.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Weird western? Can you be more specific? Is this speculative fiction? or more Historical?


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something, but the Hot New Releases isn't a category that you can get into by writing in a sub-genre, it's solely based on sales. The only way to get into this list is to sell a helluva lot of books (all those are ranked extremely high in the Kindle store - not sub-categories). Still, love the advice, both here and elsewhere, so thank you!
I am writing in a mystery sub-category and have used keywords to rank high in the private investigator sub-category. This is definitely getting my books more exposure, and thus sales. And I'm thinking about writing a new series in a smaller niche thriller category...we'll see where that goes


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Weird western? Can you be more specific? Is this speculative fiction? or more Historical?


Mmm...more fantasy than historical, but historical could work too.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Hot New Release is based on sales. But a HNR with only 19 books has 81 spots waiting to be filled with OTHER new releases or preorders IN THAT sub category. That's what I'm talking about. 

So if you write a book and put it in Mystery>Series, with ONE single sale you will be on the Hot New Release list.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

But I thought just reading your posts here made one an instant JEFF mega seller.
JAFF you silly tablet.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright Jim, if speculative, there is in Science Fiction the following sub categories : Science Fiction Alternative History. Only 5,373 book sin that category, and here is your best seller list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6157855011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last #20 is #18,000 something in the paid kindle store. Your Hot New Release list only has 96 books so the net FOUR new releases in that category will automatically rank.

There's also Historical Fiction > Alternative History, and Historical Fiction> United States that also only has 5,000 books in it.

Who's got another genre they can't figure out a hole in?  This is fun.


----------



## ♨ (Jan 9, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> But I thought just reading your posts here made one an instant JEFF mega seller.


Whose posts need I read if I want to be a GEOFF mega seller?


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

I see what you're saying.  But how does one get into the "series" sub-category?  I have "series" in my title and series name, and in the blurbs of the books, but I don't rank high enough to get into the series sub-category, or in the hot new releases (last book released in October).  I have a new one in the series to be released in January.  Should I have "series" as one of my seven keywords?  I use that keyword throughout my blurb and in the title, but does it also have to be on the back end (the KDP page) for it to rank in that sub-category?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome stuff, EAW. You gotta stop giving the secrets away.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, darn. I've never read Jane Austen, but I figured I could get rich writing JAFF. I'd just post a couple of questions about it here at KBoards and that should be enough surely.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's another reason to use subgenres . . .

When your book is in a subgenre of a major one and does well, depending on your sales ranking, you can still hit the overall genre bestseller list. For example, for a day, A Spring Sentiment was #1100 in the Paid Kindle Store. At the time, that was high enough to rank me on the Historical Fiction best seller list around #60 something. Because all of my books at the time were <#5,000 in the Paid Kindle Store, based on the number of units I was selling in just that one small period of time, my author rank hit the Top 100 Historical Fiction Authors as well. 

All of these things are "Free" promotion tools to use. You DO have to get sales, but not many to start the ball rolling. So if you're GOING to send out that email blast to the 100 readers you have on your list, make sure the book is positioned on a list it CAN rank on if just 5-10 people buy it. It's literally that small of a number to get a book moving on some of the subgenre lists that the fans of the genre use to shop for the latest titles to read. 

And the other bonus, when you share your book link, at the bottom, it SAYS your book is ranking on a best seller list. That's HUGE in terms of psychological influence for a potential interest to sale conversion.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this! I was going to ask you to do something similar - post about this, because I remember seeing your post in another thread and I thought it was so helpful. I've recommended your methods to other board members in PMs, because it really helps to find an emerging genre that might be lucrative. Underserved genres that are heating up would be the best way to break out, and I think that your methods would really help all of us identify them. 

So thanks so much for all your help, Elizabeth. You rock! Sorry you've been sick, though, and hope that you're feeling better!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

reneepawlish said:


> I see what you're saying. But how does one get into the "series" sub-category? I have "series" in my title and series name, and in the blurbs of the books, but I don't rank high enough to get into the series sub-category, or in the hot new releases (last book released in October). I have a new one in the series to be released in January. Should I have "series" as one of my seven keywords? I use that keyword throughout my blurb and in the title, but does it also have to be on the back end (the KDP page) for it to rank in that sub-category?


Here is the list of keywords for all of the mystery subgenres https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3NTX9NCJD3D5X

I don't see series listed there, but I would add it and see if that helps to the KEYWORD section. Alternatively, you can contact KDP and ask. Before some categories opened up to indies that was how some authors got their books in particular categories. I would have 2 or more books in the "series" when I ask.


----------



## HelpImawriter (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a challenge, Elizabeth.  

I write contemporary romance set in international locations. Alpha heroes. Billionaires. A market that's definitely swamped. What should I do?


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I've used those keywords and that's how I've ranked in PI. I hadn't thought to ask KPD directly. This is the 8th in the series and it's worth a shot to try and get the new one into the HNR 
Again, thanks so much for the advice. I've found a LOT of valuable info reading your posts. Hope you feel better and you have a fantastic 2015!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

anniejocoby said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! I was going to ask you to do something similar - post about this, because I remember seeing your post in another thread and I thought it was so helpful. I've recommended your methods to other board members in PMs, because it really helps to find an emerging genre that might be lucrative. Underserved genres that are heating up would be the best way to break out, and I think that your methods would really help all of us identify them.
> 
> So thanks so much for all your help, Elizabeth. You rock! Sorry you've been sick, though, and hope that you're feeling better!


I'ms tarting to and my editor just fussed at me to get OFF Kboards and write so she has stuff to edit. LOL

This is just one of the steps to starting a career in a genre niche. The key steps are:

1) Have a professional cover readers will CLICK. I actually used Sever's idea months ago, took a screen shot of the best seller list I wanted to BE on and changed one of the book covers with my own and then showed it to readers on Facebook asking if my cover fit in but stood out at the same time.

2) Have a niche you can make it on. Anything #20,000 in the Paid Kindle store or higher can be reached with just 10 sales or less. I do remember when I first started out but I know it can be done. Ask author friends to help you, explain what you're doing and you're just asking for a share on Social media. Make it easy, have tweets and facebook stuff that's just copy and paste.

3) Follow through with more releases in the SAME niche. This will allow you stack books in the same sub-niche making you look very powerful. A sub-niche with THREE of an author's books in it? As a reader, that's an author I want to look at first because if/when I like them, there's more to read. There is nothing worse as a reader than to fall in love with a story and have NOTHING else to follow it up with by the same author.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> You DO have to get sales, but not many to start the ball rolling. So if you're GOING to send out that email blast to the 100 readers you have on your list, make sure the book is positioned on a list it CAN rank on if just 5-10 people buy it. It's literally that small of a number to get a book moving on some of the subgenre lists that the fans of the genre use to shop for the latest titles to read.


I hit the bestseller list of Asian American literature with one sale. At the time I thought it must be the Amazon.co.uk Asian American list, but no, it was the overall Amazon Asian American list.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

HelpImawriter said:


> Here's a challenge, Elizabeth.
> 
> I write contemporary romance set in international locations. Alpha heroes. Billionaires. A market that's definitely swamped. What should I do?


That IS a challenge. And technically, that does not count as a niche that's underserved. Readers of that genre have PLENTY. So, let's focus on the international locations bit. And I'm going to get a ton of flack from people in about 5 seconds for suggesting you market a romance OUTSIDE of the romance category, but people are already doing it so let's just say that cat is out of the bag. Also, if you do this, be prepared for readers to one-star you for BEING a romance out in the big world of fiction. If you can handle that, then no problems, you can still rank on other lists for readers interested in fiction by setting which is an underserved subniche.

Your subniche is Literature and fiction > World Literature then classify based on where the story takes place. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_157028011_nr_n_22?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A157028011%2Cn%3A157088011&bbn=157028011&ie=UTF8&qid=1419971407&rnid=157028011

Now, in your case, I would use World Literature for one of the categories and keep the other a romance one. Also make sure your book is in the appropriate keyword selector (check box) on the left side of Contemporary Romance http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_158566011_nr_n_2?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A158566011%2Cn%3A158568011&bbn=158566011&ie=UTF8&qid=1419971496&rnid=158566011


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

This tactic worked great for me in the children's animal books> rabbits category. I was on the HNR list for the full 30 days. Now don't everyone rush out and start writing bunny books. 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Please don't put books in categories they don't fit in. That's how the women's fiction category got overrun. 

Rue


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

I wish there was an "Edwardian" category in historical romance. I've seen Victorian pop up from time to time, but otherwise I think I'm forced in the "20th Century" category. That one is huge!  

If readers search for "Downton Abbey romance" I pop up #1, and #3 behind two very heavy hitters in "Edwardian Romance". Alas, I never type in a search when I'm looking for books on Amazon to read. I always go straight to the category lists on the side. I assume all readers do that.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Allyson Jeleyne

Let Amazon know. Regency sprang up because it was a popular way readers searched. We get new sub niches every year. The issue might be though overlap with WWI.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Very true. Because of Downton Abbey, lots of authors are branching out into WW1 romances. I have one coming out shortly. I wouldn't complain though if there was an Edwardian/WW1 category. Or even a 1900s-1920s! It's just hard being seen when lumping one entire century together.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Right asking for decades for the 20th century might fly if asked for. Lots of authors write boomer fiction, the 50s 60s and 70s. We never know.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for this Elizabeth. This is so helpful. I've got a 15-book mystery series and I've just written to Amazon to ask them to put me in that category.

Fingers crossed they oblige.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been sick with the flu for a week. It's NO JOKE this year, fair warning. So I'm a week behind in just about everything. . .
> 
> ...


Amazing thread. Thanks for taking time out of your day to share this info. Some days it feels like I'm trying to crack the code into a vault with Amazon.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Elizabeth has a very good point. Just because someone else has success in one niche or genre, that doesn't mean everyone will. People need to find what works for them. I didn't even know JAFF existed until her, lol. That doesn't mean I'm going to suddenly starting writing it. I know my limitations. People need to find what works for them. I did give romantic suspense a try -- because it was something I read regularly and liked -- and it was a step outside of my comfort zone. It worked well, and I think I'm getting better with each book. My cozy mysteries are still my bread and butter, but I'm really getting into the romantic suspense. I'm launching a second series under that pen name in March (maybe earlier, depending on how things go once I'm done with the dregs of the day job on Jan. 10). Think about what you like to read. I don't think trying to mold yourself around stuff you're not interested in -- or which doesn't come naturally -- is the way to go.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been sick with the flu for a week. It's NO JOKE this year, fair warning. So I'm a week behind in just about everything. . .
> 
> ...


One question I do have though.

Why series vs just creating 4 standalone novels?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

YodaRead said:


> Elizabeth has a very good point. Just because someone else has success in one niche or genre, that doesn't mean everyone will. People need to find what works for them. I didn't even know JAFF existed until her, lol. That doesn't mean I'm going to suddenly starting writing it. I know my limitations. People need to find what works for them. I did give romantic suspense a try -- because it was something I read regularly and liked -- and it was a step outside of my comfort zone. It worked well, and I think I'm getting better with each book. My cozy mysteries are still my bread and butter, but I'm really getting into the romantic suspense. I'm launching a second series under that pen name in March (maybe earlier, depending on how things go once I'm done with the dregs of the day job on Jan. 10). Think about what you like to read. I don't think trying to mold yourself around stuff you're not interested in -- or which doesn't come naturally -- is the way to go.


Very valid point. And yes its cool to see you have found your niche too.

Maybe 2015 will be my year for finding mine lol


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I will be writing JAFF rabbit stories that are romantic suspense.  Thank you all for your direction!


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Hot New Release is based on sales. But a HNR with only 19 books has 81 spots waiting to be filled with OTHER new releases or preorders IN THAT sub category. That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> So if you write a book and put it in Mystery>Series, with ONE single sale you will be on the Hot New Release list.


How do you tell Amazon to place it in Mystery Series? Is that an actual category found inside KDP account? in the list of categories which are usually pretty general from what I recall. Or does it require placing it in mystery, then using keywords to get into the serial


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

MyraScott said:


> I will be writing JAFF rabbit stories that are romantic suspense. Thank you all for your direction!


Books about rabbits? Am I missing something here lol


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

(Teasing about taking advice too literally.  Rabbits worked for Rue Cole, romantic suspense for Yoda and JAFF for Elizabeth, so I'll rock the charts by combining them!  Too, too clever...)


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Google KDP genre keywords and you will get lists of what keywords to use for each category: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A200PDGPEIQX41

Series we just learned is NOT listed, so my guess is that people have to ASK Amazon to be put into that. From what I remember, that's a question of writing email after email until you find someone to help you. And if I also remember correctly, do not change the book and republish or it will mess up the categories again. Who knows, maybe Amazon is phasing that category out. Maybe you can get in there with just series as a keyword (not just in title or making it a series).

The point is finding categories without a ton of competition takes browsing the Kindle Store. It's a combination of write what you love, but also, find a category that's not super competitive to put it in. If everyone is writing billionaire alpha males (nothing WRONG with that, just it's a very competitive place to sell books in), figure out the readers who AREN'T getting enough stories to love. Sometimes, if you go back 5 or 10 years you can go by major series. What are all of the Harry Potter lovers reading right now? What about the Dan Brown fans? Aside from King and Patterson, MANY big name authors just don't write fast enough to feed the genre all on their own. That's where an indie can come in. But you need to KNOW the readership, and being a part of the readership is a step in the right direction.

Like I can tell you right now only a very small subset of my genre would like George Wickham or Caroline Bingley getting an HEA. Most readers in my genre LOVE it when those two characters get what's coming to them. Now, I'm in fanfiction, so my characters are mostly set, but I do make some characters up. In mystery for example, the killer has to be caught in some way or fashion. Or if the killer gets away, he or she taunts the main character in the next book, but it was a very close call. And even then, some mystery readers will NOT like that the killer got away to kill again, you see?

Decide from the get-go WHO is going to love your book. Then make sure they know it exists. And even if you do not get the answer perfectly right, you'll be a long way ahead of other authors who just throw their hands up at book marketing as just being buy some ads somewhere and hope they work.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Series we just learned is NOT listed, so my guess is that people have to ASK Amazon to be put into that.


From your link I've just found out that I'm in that series chart, and I never asked to be in it, so I don't think that's necessarily true.


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier (Nov 19, 2014)

kalel said:


> One question I do have though.
> 
> Why series vs just creating 4 standalone novels?


Because lots of authors write standalone mystery novels, but very few these days write series of mystery novels. There's less competition to be in the top 100 if you write a series.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

ruecole said:


> Please don't put books in categories they don't fit in. That's how the women's fiction category got overrun.
> 
> Rue


You don't even want to look at the urban fantasy list. 

(It's _supposed_ to be magic in modern times...)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a cool thread. There isn't anything in it that I didn't know already, but it's good to re-evaluate categories every now and then.

And I'm totally going to throw a lot of effort into writing Science Fiction Space/Alien thrillers/conspiracy theory stuff, because I love reading it.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Bookmarking this thread. Can't read through it all as I'm watching Mapp and Lucia while eating crackers and trying to get another few episodes of a serial written.

Subgenres underserved, IMO, are age-difference romances and Scottish urban fantasy (both of which I am in the middle of writing, though not right this second).

Thanks, Elizabeth!


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

So I guess you are saying I shouldn't finish my JAFF erotica cover then, huh Elizabeth?  
LOL

I've been watching your new release and I'm just tickled it is still selling so well for you.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> To compare how difficult THAT bestseller list compared to the Mystery bestseller list as a whole, #100 on the overall Mystery Bestseller list is #1100 in the Paid Kindle Store.


Hi Ms. West,

I love your posts. You are awesome, always. I have one question...

re: the quote. If a book is let's say... #89 on the mystery list, how do you figure out where it is on the overall list? Is there an overall list somewhere that shows books beyond #100? Is there a special calculation to figure this out?

I know this is a silly question, but I just want to make sure I use you advice in the right way.

Thanks so much. I have that flu. And it is definitely no joke. Get well soon. Cheers.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not interested in JAFF, Geoff, or bunnies, but I wanted to pop in and tell you I had that flu! You may not be as well as you think. After 6 days I had a slight reprieve, then it hit me full throttle the next day for a total of 13 days. Worst illness I've ever had  

So very sweet of you to write this helpful post when you're not well. The doctor I saw a week into it told me to eat yogurt, yogurt, yogurt! So I'm passing that along, as it did seem to help. I put my boy on yogurt right away and his total downtime was 6 days (lost 6 lbs too). 

So take it easy and don't jump back into full throttle just yet... Take it easy. There's still 3 more strains you could get with your weakened immune system. Eat. Yogurt.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

++QT++ said:


> Hi Ms. West,
> 
> I love your posts. You are awesome, always. I have one question...
> 
> ...


The book's overall ranking is at the bottom of the book page.


----------



## Hoop (Nov 22, 2014)

Allyson Jeleyne said:


> Alas, I never type in a search when I'm looking for books on Amazon to read. I always go straight to the category lists on the side. I assume all readers do that.


I never touch the category listing when I'm looking for a new book to read. I *always* type in a search phrase, as it's far more reliable than the categories that authors can stuff themselves into even when they don't belong there. The search phrase will pull up results not just from an author's keywords, but from blurb text and reviews as well. Much more accurate.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm still not 100%. I'm still very fatigued all day but able to eat and no more body aches. I did get a flu shot this year so hopefully I stay healthy ::fingers crossed:: 

About the Bestseller ranks no there is no further sub genre ranking past #100. All you can do is look at the overall kindle store ranking of #100 on a list you are trying to get on and compare that to your overall kindle store ranking.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Elizabeth, thank you for your post and sharing your expertise with us. Your understanding of lists and rankings and how to make the most of them is amazing. I've just launched a cozy mystery series. Now, I'll have to make it official! Be well!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Christine Reyes (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a great post! I've read about this elsewhere, but you laid everything out so clearly. Thanks!


----------



## noob (Dec 11, 2014)

thanks for another helpful post!

you know what cat/sub cat i don't understand? literature and fiction > literary fiction.

from which you can find…an odd assortment of every other genre with about 1/5th of the competition.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

It took me years of promoting other peoples books to see the patterns. We promoted everyone from mega stroller status to struggling to make a sale and visibility plays such a big role. One way to get visible is understanding the competition in a given category. The other is to meet a niche category's needs and expectations. In the new year, I am releasing my books wide, and will be working in puzzling out the other vendors. I've read some great stuff already here on google play.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> You don't even want to look at the urban fantasy list.
> 
> (It's _supposed_ to be magic in modern times...)


Technically just fantasy in an urban setting. Which doesn't necessarily have to be "modern" but does need all the trappings of a big city. The Vlad Taltos books by Steven Brust would be a great example of such. Heck, they don't even take place on Earth, and definitely aren't modern. But they are definitely Urban Fantasy.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Elizabeth, thanks so much for your wonderful advice on lists and keywords. I really appreciate it and I know others do too


----------

